# What if a chicken eats a BB pellet



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

My little cousin was shooting his BB gun in my yard at some birds but most of the BBs just bounced off of the trees and into my yard where my chickens can get them. I couldn't find the BBs because they are mixed with only pine needles. He shot about 15 BBs into our yard. What if my chickens eat them? I've heard they just poop them out and they're fine but I've also heard about medal poisoning. The BBs are not lead.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Wyandotter said:


> My little cousin was shooting his BB gun in my yard at some birds but most of the BBs just bounced off of the trees and into my yard where my chickens can get them. I couldn't find the BBs because they are mixed with only pine needles. He shot about 15 BBs into our yard. What if my chickens eat them? I've heard they just poop them out and they're fine but I've also heard about medal poisoning. The BBs are not lead.


I think it would depend on what they are made of.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Most BB's are copper coated. They should go through their system fine.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think it'll be a problem.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------

